# More natural makeup primer?



## xjackie83 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm really turning into a big hippie and have become extremely conscious of the chemicals I put on and in my body. So far I've switched to all natural products for my whole beauty care regimen except for one thing...make up primer.

I can't find any natural versions of makeup primers by companies like Burt Bees, Dr. Hauscka, etc or just home remedies. If anyone could recommend one I'd love you forever. 

Thanks &lt;3


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Try cornstarch or rice powder as a primer. Palladio makes a nice rice powder that's very inexpensive. You can also find cornstarch and rice powder/flour in the grocery store. These can be worn underneath MU as a primer and over it as a finishing dust.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/4640/787300

ARGO CORN STARCH - KINGSFORD'S CORN STARCH - Gluten Free - Parve Kosher


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've seen someone mention aloe vera gel before. I was going to pick some up today to try it out.


----------



## rlise (Jan 14, 2007)

yea i was also going to say try aloe vera gel, it would in a post somewhere! HTH , actually i need to try it out!


----------



## newyorlatin (Jan 14, 2007)

That's what I've always used, Aloe Vera gel and a light dusting of silk powder prior to applying my foundation.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Jan 14, 2007)

I have some FOTE aloe vera gel here.. I think I might give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnadia (Jan 15, 2007)

Are you guys saying that primer = moisturizer???... ok now I'm seriously confused.


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have been on a quest for natural, healthy products too. Would you be willing to share what you're using? I've been using some Avalon Organics and Dessert Essence products on me, and California Baby on my daughters. But am always looking for others!!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 16, 2007)

I live in a small town so I don't have a lot of stuff. Right now I just stick with the pretty major companies. I'm big on J/A/S/O/N, avalon organics, Aura Cacia (for essential oils), Tom's Natural (there toothpaste is the one of the only more natural versions I like) and I know a lot of people who swear by Dr. Bonners products but I've never been able to find any of those here.

Reading labels is key though. I try to stay away from anything that has Sodum Laurly/Laureth Sulfate, propylene glycol, or parabens. Even a lot of "natural" and "organic" companies put that stuff in their products (such as Kiss My Face and Nature's Gate). If I was you (especially since you have daughters) I'd just look for shampoos, body washes, etc without parabens because in tissue samples of people who have breast cancer/tumors parabens are usually present.

If you have any more questions at all, feel free to reply back here or PM me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yep. It can be. I really don't see the need in putting on a moisturizer and then a primer. Even on my "The Present" makeup primer it says it can be used as a moisturizer.


----------



## MayFan (Jan 16, 2007)

Meow Cosmetics make a FINE primer! I can't wait to get mine! (Hopefully it will arrive on Friday! xD)

They make one for oily skin, and one for combined skin. They're pretty effective, so you should be very oily to need the one for oily skin.

Mineral Makeup by Meow Cosmetics No Bismuth No Parabens


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you SO MUCH for sharing what products you use. I have a list of 10 synthetic cosmetic ingredients to avoid and it's hard to find things that don't have any of them. Fortunately we have a couple of small natural food stores here that carry popular brands like Dr. Bronners, etc. but mostly I have to shop via the internet. Thanks again, really appreciate it!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 17, 2007)

No problem. The only store that sells anything I use is Kroger's (aka King Sooper, City Market). There is literally just four shelves worth of product. It's hard, but thank god for the internet!


----------



## alexs_mom (Jan 17, 2007)

just the aloe gel that you use for sunburns? I am confused

thanks


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 17, 2007)

so primer is moisturizer right? or what? sorry i just wanna make sure.


----------



## xkatiex (Jan 18, 2007)

A primer is what people use before they apply their foundation.. it creates a nice smooth base where the foundation can sit on and last longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd use totally natural aloe vera liquid/gel. The stuff you buy at Walmart and other places isn't too good.


----------



## Sprite7 (Jan 19, 2007)

I just bought a bottle of natural aloe vera liquid. I applied it after my shower. I loved how soothing it was on my skin. It was quite a nice surprise. Who knew something so natural and simple could deliver such great results! I am going to try it for a week, and see how it treats my skin overall. I also bought some different natural oils, which I am playing around with also. My skin has honestly never looked better. I am so shocked, and happy!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 21, 2007)

I know. I've had horrible acne for probably ten years now (i'm 23). It's something I thought I would just have to deal with because I've tried everything. When I heard about using olive oil, tea tree oil, and aloe vera to help my skin clear up, I didn't think it would be that easy. But my skin is improving so much. I use to get black heads all around my nose that would never go away. Yesterday, I looked and they were gone. It's wicked cheap too compared to all the other gunk I use to buy.


----------



## Sprite7 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been wanting to try tea tree oil too. Right now I am experimenting with different oil mixtures to see what works best on my skin. I have johoba oil, and avocado oil. The avacado oil is best on my hair. It makes it so soft and silk. Next I would like to try mixing in a bit of tea tree oil with my johoba oil to see how that effects my skin.

I am so excited, because this stuff is so much cheaper that products I have been buying over the years. I also think it delivers much better results. I hear what you say about blackheads. I had some on my nose, and they have all but vanished.


----------



## star_babe_22 (Jan 21, 2007)

I like Pure Luxe's powder eraser


----------



## Tracy (Oct 23, 2011)

If you are looking for some really good natural makeup and skin care products, check out UltraPureCosmetics.com.

They have amazing mineral makeup without the petrochemicals, as well as some new cleansers that are natural but

have actives that work.


----------



## satojoko (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been using Monave's Oil Control Humectant and it works great as a 'primer'. 100% natural, high quality ingredients, zero silicone or dimethicone/cyclomethicone. Those are the major ingredients to avoid if you've got problem skin. Anything with silicone/dimethicone/cyclomethicone in it destroys my skin. Monave's customer service is also excellent, which is really important when dealing with online companies. They're website is at monave.com  They also have a lot of other products which are really good, including their Rose Daily Moisturizer, Liquid Matte and Moisture Mousse 'liquid' foundations - more like cream or mousse products and are in a base of natural oils which are great for your skin - as well as mineral foundation and councealer, eye shadows, lip glosses, natural skin care products like cleansers, etc. I love the company and their products!


----------



## helenwlsn5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey aloe vera gel really works.. You can try it out.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 31, 2011)

KORRES Quercetin &amp; Oak Anti-Aging silicone-free primer.


----------



## emmy2410 (Nov 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *helenwlsn5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey aloe vera gel really works.. You can try it out.



Hi how does it work, do you apply it straight or mix it with a moisturiser...Is it good for oily skin?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## toxzic (Apr 8, 2012)

which brand of aloe veralgel or liquid did you use?? =) ty


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 9, 2012)

I would just try to get any natural or organic aloe vera gel..
 



> Originally Posted by *toxzic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which brand of aloe veralgel or liquid did you use?? =) ty


----------



## delysia (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hi how does it work, do you apply it straight or mix it with a moisturizer...Is it good for oily skin?  Thanks!!!!


When I use aloe vera gel as a primer, I use it straight. I harvest it from my own plant and keep the gel in the fridge for no longer than a week. A lot of gels you can buy at the grocery store have so much additional crap in them, but the pure stuff works great on my oily skin! It's very light, but I have heard of some people breaking out from aloe. I actually have very temperamental skin and always go back to using aloe because it tends to calm my skin when it misbehaves.

The only reason I don't use it as all the time is because I'm a total product junkie and can't help but mix things up.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 11, 2012)

How do you make the plant into a gel or is the gel like inside the plant itself? Sorry I've never really seen aloe in person
 



> Originally Posted by *delysia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I use aloe vera gel as a primer, I use it straight. I harvest it from my own plant and keep the gel in the fridge for no longer than a week. A lot of gels you can buy at the grocery store have so much additional crap in them, but the pure stuff works great on my oily skin! It's very light, but I have heard of some people breaking out from aloe. I actually have very temperamental skin and always go back to using aloe because it tends to calm my skin when it misbehaves.
> 
> The only reason I don't use it as all the time is because I'm a total product junkie and can't help but mix things up.


----------



## satojoko (Apr 12, 2012)

There is also Fyrinnae's face primer, which I forgot to mention. It's base is aloe gel. It also has silica in it as its second ingredient, which helps sop up oil. It has a total of only 6 ingredients. I bought it for about $7. It comes in a 1 oz squeeze tube and lasts a long time. Keep in mind that all aloe is not equal, specifically prepacked stuff. Best to look for 'raw' aloe in the bottle - which would be refrigerated in a natural foods &amp; supplements store, or even check your local Asian grocery stores for massive leaves of them for a very low price. Aloe is traditionally used for the hair to darken it up and make it more healthy. I used to see most of the women in villages buying it at their local outdoor markets or growing the massive plants in their yards. When I asked what they used it for, they said to prevent grey hair, make the hair stronger, longer &amp; more shiny. They thought it was quite amusing when I told them that in western countries, we use aloe on the skin, for first aid, and internally for things like ulcers, intestinal problems, etc. Regarding paragons being found in the breast tissue of women, I suggest people do more research before believing everything they hear. I've been making natural products for approximately 20 or so years. Yet I would still choose parabens to preserve my products over the garbage companies are now using and is WORSE than parabens. It's called phenoxyethanol and has been banned in some countries. Yet if you look in most 'paraben free' products in the US &amp; Canada, you will see phenoxyethanol on the ingredients label. In addition, parabens are found in the majority of packaged foods we eat. They also naturally occur in fresh fruits and other foods such as blueberries and many others. We put much more foods into our body in a lifetime than we apply makeup to our faces. So it stands to reason that those parabens in breast tissue are primarily from the foods we eat. It always shocks me when people don't think of such things as 'So what are they going to replace the parabens with, then? Will it be WORSE than the parabens?' I now tend to avoid all brands which claim to be 'paraben free' as I know they are just one of thousands which have followed the hype like sheep, and for marketing purposes only. They have all the info on these ingredients readily available to them, which the average uneducated consumer does not, yet they still knowingly choose to use ingredients in their products which they are aware have been banned in other countries. Companies such as these are why we as consumers still need to do our own careful research and not just follow along like sheeple.


----------



## satojoko (Apr 12, 2012)

PARABENS not PARAGONS. Stupid iPhone spellchecker......


----------



## delysia (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you make the plant into a gel or is the gel like inside the plant itself? Sorry I've never really seen aloe in person



It's a pretty cool plant! You basically fillet the mature leaves, separating the gel from the green part:





There's plenty of tutorials on youtube if you want to diy. Otherwise, follow satojoko's advice and look for it raw and refrigerated at a natural grocery store.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you! That's so cool, I'm gunna look that up and show my mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *delysia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a pretty cool plant! You basically fillet the mature leaves, separating the gel from the green part:
> ...


----------



## Avintageaffair (Jul 10, 2012)

Ive been using pur minerals face primer for years but ive never looked deep into the ingredients so i am def. going to be doing that! ill have to try the aloe gel, that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ganbatte (Aug 8, 2012)

same aloe vera gel works wonders.am going to try it out


----------



## divadoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I hate the feel of aloe on my skin...so sticky and the stickiness doesnt seem to go away.


----------



## Mz BrownEyez78 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just found this guys website and products and the ingredients are all natural in his primer this is the only one that I ve found  so far and its vegan maybe a lil pricey but  most all natural products are especially from famous makeup artist here is the link to his website http://www.christopherdrummond.com/ hope this helps you I m going to try the product.


----------

